# Rigged Passat



## Colin_Clean (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm afraid the subject isn't the greatest here. It's just the test mule for my new rig.
I just got a Canon 10-22mm but unfortunately I haven't got a CPL or any ND filters yet so the exposure isn't as long as I would have liked, but I still think there is a nice sense of speed.


IMG_0165b by Murray 1986, on Flickr


IMG_0151b by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Ace photos mate! One of my friends has a go pro an mount, want her to do some of these for me. Photography progress thread? :thumb:


----------



## Colin_Clean (Mar 15, 2006)

JMDetailing said:


> Photography progress thread? :thumb:


What do you mean by that?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know if it's due to the camera being close to the ground but looking at the blurred bits at the bottom of the frame I feel like I'm getting motion sickness, other than that I like them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent get them up in my car pic thread in this section two great editions


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's well cool!:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

What rig do you use? Rig is on the shopping list for 2013 after I've bought some off camera lighting!


----------



## Colin_Clean (Mar 15, 2006)

It's the 6m carbon one from www.carcamerarig.com


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow £1000+ for a rig but at 3.5kg instead of 30kg may save a new panel if it distorts


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

What a fantastic pic... Cool or what. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Colin_Clean (Mar 15, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow £1000+ for a rig but at 3.5kg instead of 30kg may save a new panel if it distorts


Exactly. I've got a few expensive cars lined up and the last thing I want to do is damage one. The repair bill could be as much a this rig lol.
There also far less chance of a suction cup failing with a tenth of the weight pulling the back one up.
The carbon is also very stiff without too much bounce.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Colin_Clean said:


> What do you mean by that?


Would be good to see all your shots with this gear! So cool!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

great shots - car needs cleaning mind :lol:


----------

